# الاكاديمية البحرية بالاسكندرية



## ابو ارجوان (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا الافادة من الاخوة عن الاكاديمية البحرية في ابو قير بالاسكندرية . هل من الممكن مواصلة الدراسة او اخذ دورة في المساحة وانا حاليا معي دبلوم عالي . واذا من الممكن اود الاستفسار عن كيفية الدراسة - مستوى الشهادة - رسوم الدراسة - مدة الدراسة
 وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابو ارجوان (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوا من الاخوة الاهتمام بموضوعي والرد في اقرب فرصة ........ للضرورة


----------



## mansy77 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا يوجد تخصص هندسة مساحة بالاكاديمية واليك الموقع 
www.aast.edu


----------



## esmawla (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هناك دورات gis بكلية النقل البحرى بأبو قير


----------



## ربيع بشير (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل توجد دورات للمهندس الثالت في الاكاديميه ؟ أرجو الرد لو تسمحوا


----------



## دوناية (22 يناير 2010)

اخوكم خالد موسي من السودان تخرجت من بكلاريوس كلية الهندسة قسم الميكانيكا اريد ان التحق بدورة الاسكندرية للملاحةارجو منكم افادتى عن المستندات المطلوبة ورسوم الدورة 
ليس لدي جواز بحري


----------

